# Asmodus minikin boost 25mm atty no over hang?



## Jamo88 (29/5/17)

Hi guys

I have recently purchased an asmodus minikin boost 155w and read that it can take 25mm attys with no overhang

As you can see I have 24mm wotofo troll on it. This atty is perfectly flush

Have i read wrong about the 25mm attys not having any overhang

Just abit confused


----------



## Stosta (30/5/17)

Looks like there might be enough space there for an extra 1mm of tank diameter!

Hopefully someone that owns one will verify this for you though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jamo88 (30/5/17)

Thanks for the reply

Hoping to get more responses on this


----------



## Andre (30/5/17)

Seems to me you have read right:


The overall size of the Minikin has been increased so Atomizers up to 25mm can be used with no overhang

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jamo88 (30/5/17)

That is correct

I have read the above ... i see the key words are 'can be used'

However i would like to know from other members if they have used a 25mm atty on it... the 24mm seems flush

I presume that they may be overhang with the 25mm atty


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/17)

I had a Serpent Min 25 on my Boost and it fitted perfectly!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jamo88 (30/5/17)

@Rob Fisher I am going to get a 25mm atty and see for myself. Please post a pic if possible

Just baffled that a 24mm atty fits perfectly


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/17)

Jamo88 said:


> @Rob Fisher I am going to get a 25mm atty and see for myself. Please post a pic if possible
> 
> Just baffled that a 24mm atty fits perfectly

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jamo88 (30/5/17)

Thanks for the pic

Fits perfect... thats strange


----------



## Cuzzie (4/7/17)

Jamo88 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have recently purchased an asmodus minikin boost 155w and read that it can take 25mm attys with no overhang
> 
> ...


Heya,
I also have a Boost 155w and i must say, when i put my 24mm Avo on it fit perfectly.
Also made me wonder how a 25mm would fit.
I recently bought a Troll 25mm and it doesn't have any overhang. 
Fits like a glove!

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

